# job openings



## JudyW (Feb 13, 2014)

I appreciate you passing along my information for anyone that may be looking or interested in hearing about a new opportunity.

Both of these positions are located in your area.  They will require a minimum of 3 years of experience in the specialty and a cuurent CPC (or AHIMA credential).  

-Cardiology Clinic Profee Coder, will use the following systems: Uses IDX, Epic, C-Bay, Med-Aptus, IM-Bills, MD Everywhere, Claims-Manager, MD-Office, Med-Assets
-Clinic Profee Auditor-knowledgeable in ICD-9, CPT, HCPCs and Modifiers for Ambulatory billing. Will use the following systems: Uses IDX, Epic, C-Bay, Med-Aptus, IM-Bills, MD Everywhere, Claims-Manager, MD-Office, Med-Assets

Thank you so much for your time!

Shannon King | Senior Recruiter
513.899.1381 phone |513.985.6341 fax 
sking@partnerps.com | www.partnerps.com
4605 E. Galbraith Rd., Suite 200, Cincinnati, OH 45236


----------



## sagasrikanth (Feb 14, 2014)

*sagasrikanth@gmail.com*

Hi Judy,

I am CPC, CCS certified having six years of experience into various modalities but staying and working in India, is there any opportunity for the people who are staying and working in India for US projects, currently i am into ASC Quality process, please let me know if there is any possibility. Awaiting for your valuable reply.

Thanks,

Dr. Srikanth CPC, CCS, B.Pt


----------

